
Tether, EURT, and the BTC price spike - ivannavarrete
https://notehub.org/bk3sr
======
ivannavarrete
Hi HN. I know you don't like cryptocurrency discussions, but I found something
curious, and am looking for some thoughts on my reasoning. In essence the
recent BTC price spike is closely correlated in time with a Tether token
destruction.

I am looking to understand these events better, and if it is possible that in
this case correlation does imply some sort of causation.

------
ivannavarrete
Well it seems that notehub is some sort of spam site, didn't notice because of
adblock. Too late to delete post, Doh!

